# مشروع مصنع صابون سائل



## samir_mohtram2008 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله محمد صلي الله علية وسلم ​ 
مع فكرة مشروع بتاعي ​ 
نفسي يا جماعة ان شاء الله عمل مصنع صغير كدة للصابون السائل يعني اية ؟ ​ 
فكرة المشروع بقي في صابون كتير بس مبيعملش رغاوي 

وكل الناس الاطفال والكبار واي حد بيغسل ايدة بيحب ان الرغاوي تكون كتير 
دلوقت تقعد تلف في الصابونة كتير فين وفين لما تطلع رغاوي 
وخد بالك 
الصابونة الي انتا استعملتها في قبلك حد استعملها 
ممكن انتا بتستعملها علشان رايح تاكل 
والي قبلك بيستعملها كان طالع من الحمام 
ومنكدبش علي بعض يقولك لكل انسان صابونة 
طب في المطاعم 
في المستشفيات 
المهم اني لقيت الحل والحل دة موجود انا مش مخترع 
بس مش موجود في مصر او قليل لو لقيت الحل دة 
انا نفسي اعمل مصنع صابون سائل واعبية في ازايز بالضغط عليها تنزل صابون سائل وبريحة ممتازة وبيعمل رغاوي كتير 
اية رأيكم بقي في الفكرة العبقرية دي ؟؟؟
وان شاء الله 
مشروع ناجح وممتاز 
ونوزعة علي الصيدليات والسوبر ماركت 
ونختار لة اسم جميل كدة 
ونعملة اعلان في التلفزيون 
وازازة الصابون رخيصة ب 2 ج فقط 
وطبعا اجمل واحسن واشيك وانضف 
الي طالع من الحمام 
والي بيغسل ايدة علشان ياكل 
والي جاي من برة وايدة فيها تراب 
وكالي بيستحمي 
مش معقول كل افراد العيلة تستحمي بنفس الصابونة
بالذات زي ما قولت في اسر فقيرة معندهاش امكانية ان لكل شخص صابونة 
يبقي مشروعنا للمدارس والمستشفيات والبيوت وللناس الي بتتأرف 
لو في ازازة مش مشكلة ضغطة زر وينزل شوية صابون لكل شخص لوحدة 
ومفيش حد بيمسك نفس الصابونة كل شوية
وفي المدارس والمستشفيات والمساجد
وبكدة حتي لو حد مريض انفلونزا او مرض جلدي 
المهم انك مش هتخاف تستخدم الصابون بعد انهاردة وهتستعملة وانتا مطمن 
علي فكرة الفكرة دي موجودة 
بس قليل لو لقيت المنتج دة او تلاقية غالي ومستورد 
يلا يا جماعة مين يساعدنا ويشاركنا في المشروع دة بالمكان او بالفلوس 
او مين يحب يعملة لوحدة فليتفضل
ربنا يكرمكم جميعا ​










يا جماعة المسوق للمشروع موجود​ 
والممول موجود​ 
والمكان موجود​ 
عاوزين بس حد مهندس يشتغل ويعمل المشروع دة معانا علشان يساعدنا في 1- عمل التراخيص اللازمة 

2- عمل دراسة جوي حقيقية شاملة التكلفة الفعلية والكلية والربح المتوقع 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​


----------



## سالم على محمد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ان


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 ديسمبر 2009)

انت سكان فين فى مصر


----------



## البلاتين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا عزيزي .. موفقين بحول الله .. ومشروع جميل .. ويمكن صناعة أكثر من 12 نوع من ذات الصابون السائل .. مثلا 6 انواع للأيدي و6 أنواع للاستحمام ( شاور جل ) و6 أنواع مضادة للبكتريا وهكذا ..

لتواصل أعمق نرجو ارسال البريد الالكتروني في رسالة خاصة .. وبحول الله سنفيدكم بالية العمل والميكانيزم للوصول الى مصنع بشكل ممتاز وتكاليف معقولة ,,,

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ناجي محمد ناجي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*وفقكم الله للعمل الطيب هذا يارب......هل فعلا هتبيع الزجاجة ب 2 جنيه؟

كل الدعوات لك بالتوفيق إن شاء اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه .
*


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (23 يناير 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ثائر داود (17 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يوفقك سيدي على المشروع الممتاز 
وانا بجد فخور بهيك افكار 
وبتمنى اني احصل على هاي الافكار واكتر من هاي الافكار والتركيبات لعمل مصنع مشابه في بلدي فلسطين وشكرا لكم الجميع .


----------



## mosb (17 فبراير 2010)

ارجو تزويدنا بهذة التركيبات حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (21 مارس 2010)

الاستاذ البلاتين كيف يمكن ارسال رسالة خاصة لحضرتك بصراحة مش عارف طريقة الرسائل حيث اريد عمل ذلك المشروع ولا اعرف دراسة الجدوى او كيف ابدأ --مع الشكر


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (25 مارس 2010)

دائما الي الامام 

اوافقك الرأي


----------



## 197717 (26 مارس 2010)

انا عند مصنع تحت السلم نفس الفكرة لكن جركن 5 لتر و 10 لتر برحة النعناع و اليمون ممكن نتعاون 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## fantom2006 (31 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## fantom2006 (3 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (14 أبريل 2010)

أنا ممكن أصنع بفضل الله أن بعيش فى مصر فى محافظة الفيوم وعندى بفضل الله خبرة كافية


----------



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (14 أبريل 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## mohmad89 (14 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## مجدي نصار (15 أبريل 2010)

الله الموفق 
انا شوفت فكرتك في الفنادق الفخمه
هوا فعلا خامة الصابون جيده وعالي الرغوه بشكل ملفت للنظر


----------



## غنيم جروب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ياربنا بارك لكل مرزوق فى رزقة 
امينننننننننن


----------



## hema_sh (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ليه ماحدش يضع لنا الطريقه كي تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موفق انشاء الله


----------



## mhmd brakat (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا محمد عمر بركات خريج قسم هندسة كيميائية جامعة القاهرة 
لدي خبرة 4 سنين في مجال التسويق ودراسة الجدوى 
ومستعد البداية معكم في المشروع ولا يهمني المحافظة التي يتم فيها المشروع
منتظر اتصالكم للمناقشة 

وشكرا


----------



## رحمه5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## joyland1977 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## mosman0000 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مهندسة القاهرة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم...شكرا علي المجهود والحماس ..أنا طالبة في هندسة كيميائية وبدأت بمشروع الشامبو و البلسم بالمنزل و لكن فعلا واجهتني مشكلة التراخيص لأن لازم يوجد مصنع و المنتج يكون متروج فبدأـ اوزع بضائعي علي أشخاص ليس لديهم وعي كافي بأهمية الترخيص و لكني و الله أتقي الله في الكميات المطلوبة لدرجة أنني استعمل منتجاتي أ،ا و أسرتي و لكن لكي اقنع الناس بمنتجي فهذا سيستهلك وقتا طويلا..و جاء لذهني مشروع الصابونة اللي بإزازة بالضغط و لكن لم أسعي حقيقتا في هذا الموضوع لتكاليفه...أرجو التواصل لمزيد من التقدم إن شاء الله و لو ممكن تبعتلي إيميل حضرتك أو إيميل المصنع أراسلك عليه لأني جادة في الموضوع ده و أكيد كلنا هنحتاج لبعض..و الله و لي التوفيق


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## publicsoft (28 يوليو 2012)

ما سعر ال pcmx فى مصر


----------

